# Paph venustum var. measuresianum ‘Jamie’s Green Martian’ HCC/AOS



## jtrmd (Jan 7, 2012)

sent this one to judging today and it came back with a 79pt AM


----------



## Ruth (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2012)

Great looking flowers and plant.:clap:


----------



## emydura (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations. Stunning flowers. Well deserved award.


----------



## Marc (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Shiva (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats for the award.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats! It looks great. :clap:


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent flowers and plant!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats! It's not a pure album flower is it? Are all measuresianum varieties like this?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 7, 2012)

Wonderful and well deserved!:clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Congrats! It's not a pure album flower is it? Are all measuresianum varieties like this?


Yes. I dont know that there is a true album. 
Congrats!


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yes. I dont know that there is a true album.
> Congrats!



Im not aware of one either


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2012)

Splendid!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2012)

good growin'!




SlipperKing said:


> Are all measuresianum varieties like this?



yup
i know i'm a weirdo but most folks call them alba/album but they almost all have those tiny black dots and that's always kinda bugged me (just checked through some old photos here and many of the non-measuresianums don't have dots in those places)
i forget who but thought someone said there are true alba/album forms out there

found this one that may be true album: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19891&highlight=measuresianum

think this one is too but not sure: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23898


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you are right about jason's plant, purely green. Your second link, Hakone's is a wardii! (without any evidence of spotting in the pouch or petals as well, not even green ones(?)).


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2012)

i meant....
um....
well....
d'oh!
found this one with only very faint spotting....
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18291&highlight=measuresianum


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> i meant....
> um....
> well....
> d'oh!
> ...



OK weirdo! oke:


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Justin (Jan 8, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2012)

Very good! Congrats!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Well grown.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2012)

Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Jan 10, 2012)

Very beautiful plant and flowers Congratulations:clap:


----------



## Potterychef (Jan 13, 2012)

Good looking flower! Doug


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2012)

A very nice big flat petaled venustum.:clap::clap:

ST growers bringing home the awards!!


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 15, 2012)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------

